# Justifiers RPG: Anyone heard of it? Where can a copy be acquired?



## AdamLeisemann (Jul 4, 2008)

[I am posting this question on this forum as RPGs are technically publications, and this one involves a furry RPG. Thank you for your time and tolerance.]

If you don't know what _Justifiers_ is, here's a quick summation from RPG.net:



> From the back cover:
> 
> "You're a "Beta", a Beta Class Humanoid Lifeform. Part human and part animal. The property of the Corporation that spawned you. Your job: Justification and Pacification of new worlds. Find exploitable resources and eliminate dangerous indegenous lifeforms. Your goal: SURVIVE! Stay alive until you can buy your way to freedom. Till then your one of the... Justifiers."
> 
> Basically you play this Corp owned anthro and get shipped off to unexplored planets. There are a bunch of different Corps and they've got a long history of hating each other. There have in fact been several wars between them. In addition they've got galaxy wide labor unions, cybernetics, psionics, and an underground rebellion to free the betas in the setting.


 
I am asking because my brother is looking for the core rules after getting some supplements off of Noble Knight Games. I have searched Amazon, and found the game unavailable (it's from 1988, so no real shocker there) and it seems to not be around on other sites. So the question comes: Do you know where a copy can be found and purchased online?

Thank you for your time and effort.


----------



## Anbessa (Jul 4, 2008)

I remember seeing a copy at a german con in 1995. not sure if the publisher is still around; I doubt it, though.
I could kick myself for not purchasing it... it looked a little 'crappy' (pardon that term) to me, and I knew my gaming buddies wouldn't be able to enjoy it, being the lone furry within 'normal' gamers... still am, somehow, with a few exceptions.

here in germany I would recommend a games convention like Spiel in the city of Essen, where a lot of merchants sell rather obscure stuff (found myself a mint condition box of Albedo 1st for a whopping â‚¬25), and other cons might be useful. don't know about USA.. I guess you tried ebay already?

good luck on your hunt. I shall hunt it down myself... ^^


----------



## AdamLeisemann (Jul 4, 2008)

Well, thanks anyways.


----------



## buni (Jul 26, 2008)

Anbessa said:


> I remember seeing a copy at a german con in 1995. not sure if the publisher is still around; I doubt it, though.
> I could kick myself for not purchasing it... it looked a little 'crappy' (pardon that term) to me, and I knew my gaming buddies wouldn't be able to enjoy it, being the lone furry within 'normal' gamers... still am, somehow, with a few exceptions.



As much as I hate to say it, "crappy" is an apt description. The _idea_ of the setting is really cool, but the _execution_ is pretty lousy. I have copies of every Justifiers supplement of which I'm aware except for "Native Races" (their Aborigines/Magic expansion), and on the whole it feels like they're not sure what they want to accomplish. I realize a good GM can make gold out of any amount of dross, but I think this one would take a lot of work to salvage.

Still, if you're looking for collectors' items in the furry gaming genre, this one's a great place to start. *grin*

Kristy


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jul 26, 2008)

Well damn. I HAD a copy of this until very recently, but I think it got taken to the used book store when I cleaned house.

EDIT: Just checked. Yeah, it's gone. As the person above me said, except for the idea it was pretty much junk and very sparse. You'd be better off taking the idea and adapting it to another RPG you like.


----------

